#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-03
<FJKong> lenky: wuxiaoyi ping
<lenky> 啦啦啦啦啦~~~
<ypwong> maclin_, ping
<maclin_> ypwong,pong
<ypwong> maclin_, 开会吗？
<ypwong> maclin_, 跟 stephane
<maclin_> ypwong, 不好意思，刚才跟kobe讨论SW的问题，Jack和Jonas他们过去了:)
<freeflying> ypwong: Hi
<ypwong> freeflying, hihi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-04
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, FJKong, happyaron: ping
<FJKong> ypwong: ping
<wuxiaoyi> ?
<happyaron> ypwong: pong
<heimaozhang> 喵呜！
<heimaozhang> 有人么？～
<ypwong> hihi
<ypwong> ibus pinyin on 14.04 has some serious problems..
<ypwong> candidate list does not show up
<freeflying> ypwong: Replace it with something else
<ypwong> freeflying, how are you?
<freeflying> ypwong: Good :)
<ypwong> freeflying, i don't think apple can ship to macao
<freeflying> ypwong: Seems no
<freeflying> ypwong: still in hk?
<ypwong> freeflying, ya
<freeflying> ypwong: It's rainy and cloudy here, was expecting to see the blue sky
<ypwong> freeflying, you know, the dirty air from the north migrated to the south
<ypwong> and spread around the world
<ypwong> today beijing is excellent
<freeflying> ypwong: Are you implying whole world gonna be conquered soon lol
<ypwong> freeflying, absolutely, dirty air is the best shield against foreign invasion
<freeflying> ypwong: Maybe export fit better
<ypwong> does 14.04 still use empathy as default chat client?
<freeflying> ypwong: For which protocol
<ypwong> google, msn
<freeflying> I havent touched it for a while
<freeflying> Only use hangout in chrome
<ypwong> do you use chrome-unstable?
<freeflying> Yep
<Moon_Cheetah> hi
<happyaron> ypwong: what?
<happyaron> ypwong: what's wrong with ibus-pinyin?
<happyaron> btw, bug 1284976 shall be fixed in next iso.
<ubot5> bug 1284976 in Ubuntu Kylin "配置面板和皮肤菜单报错fcitx-qimpanel-configtool未安装" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284976
<ypwong> happyaron, candidate list does not show up, happens when using pinyin, google pinyin and sunpinyin
<ypwong> 大変
<ypwong> mozc is fine
<JackYu> ypwong, :( 我们马上到北京站了
<ypwong> JackYu, great
<ypwong> but why :( ?
<JackYu> ypwong, 中文化以及一些其他事情。。。
<ypwong> take care
<ypwong> i don't feel very well recently
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, i pushed a small change to haidian, now is revision 40
<wuxiaoyi> ok
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, remember to bzr pull before you commit/push, otherwise there will be conflict
<ypwong> next time I will submit merge request
<wuxiaoyi> 是这样做的呀
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, then that's fine :)
<wuxiaoyi> yowong   ok
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, 晚上的conf call我应该会上线。
<ypwong> JackYu, great
<ypwong> JackYu, no need for dinner?
<JackYu> ypwong, 我们速战速决:)
<ypwong> haha
<JackYu> ypwong, 半个小时内放倒Aron.
<freeflying> JackYu:  lol
<JackYu> freeflying, aron酒量超好的
<freeflying> JackYu: 东北银，必须的啊
<JackYu> :)
<happyaron> http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/ubuntu-docs/precise-html/
<JackYu> ypwong, 关于“Ubuntu帮助“，我们需要增加一些UK相关的信息，需要改软件包，你看如何弄比较好？
<ypwong> JackYu, ack
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-05
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong   your IM  is ibus?
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, yes
<wuxiaoyi> so  you should make install fcitx
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, can I just apt-get install some packages to satisfy it?
<wuxiaoyi> no
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, I need to get the fcitx source code?
<wuxiaoyi> The best method is using ubuntukylin
<wuxiaoyi> you can try to compile the fcitx source code on ubuntu
<wuxiaoyi> you can apt-get install fcitx on ubuntu
<wuxiaoyi> then switching fcitx
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, but you know, when we build the package, we can't recompile fcitx at the same time.
<wuxiaoyi> fcitx depend some package
<wuxiaoyi> so   sudo apt-get install fcitx in Terminal
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, I already have fcitx installed
<ypwong> but the compile still fails
<wuxiaoyi> sorry ! we must test it.
<freeflying> wuxiaoyi:  sudo apt-get build-dep install you build dependency
<wuxiaoyi> it is ok  in ubuntukylin
<freeflying> wuxiaoyi: Not install binary does the job
<freeflying> wuxiaoyi: It not specific to any diversity, it's principal in deb world
<wuxiaoyi> ok  thanks, Try to do it later
<ypwong> freeflying, how's Macao? have you met Hugh?
<ypwong> from his facebook status, seems he's there
<freeflying> ypwong: He just arrived this morning, had a quick chat, need to catch up later
<ypwong> freeflying, say hello to him
<freeflying> ypwong: Sure
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, hi
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, sorry I can't type chinese now. Are you free to do a short sync up with fanjun and me now on the phone?
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, don't worry if you are busy
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, fcitx-libs-dev
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-06
<freeflying> ypwong, Carlos Gong ‏@Carlos_Gong  8h
<freeflying> 用 Ubuntu 是一种牙酸的感觉，用 Ubuntu Kylin 是牙疼……
<ypwong> eh
<happyaron> lol
<Moon_Cheetah> 牙龈出血
<ypwong> 有人還能重現 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1229171 嗎？
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229171 in nux (Ubuntu) "switch fcitx to input chinese failed in dash" [Critical,Triaged]
<ypwong> 我的 14.04 不能
<ypwong> penghuan, hi
<penghuan> hi,ypwong
<ypwong> penghuan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntukylin-default-settings/+bug/1243321 已经解了吧，可以关吗？
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243321 in ubuntukylin-default-settings "sed hacks in chroot hook script" [High,In progress]
<penghuan> ypwong,可以了
<ypwong> ok, thanks
<penghuan> happyaron,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntukylin-default-settings/+bug/1243321 这个他最后的回复是什么意思，应该怎么确认，对字体这块不是很熟悉
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243321 in ubuntukylin-default-settings "sed hacks in chroot hook script" [High,Fix released]
<penghuan> 。。。。
<penghuan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1227034
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227034 in Ubuntu Kylin "Default Chinese font changed to fonts-arphic-ukai after completing language support installation for zh-* locales" [High,Triaged]
<penghuan> happyaron，下面这个bug
<penghuan> sorry
<happyaron> penghuan: 意思是说，希望确认一下问题仅在中文时出现，还是选别的语言时也出现。
<happyaron> penghuan: 还得留意一下，如果装了wps，宋体会优先显示。
<penghuan> happyaron, ok, 我确认下
<ypwong> happyaron, I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1227012 still exists in stock ubuntu 14.04 with fcitx + fcitx-ui-qimpanel 0.1.4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227012 in fcitx-qimpanel "选择“配置当前输入法”和“配置” ，弹出的均是“输入法配置”页面" [Medium,Fix released]
<happyaron> ypwong: I'll add a Recommends to fcitx-ui-qimpanel then.
<happyaron> ypwong: that's fixed by adding fcitx-qimpanel-frontend to ubuntukylin-default-settings
<ypwong> happyaron, do you mean -configtool?
<happyaron> yes...
<ypwong> happyaron, seems not that case. Currently, there are three options: 配置、配置面板和皮肤、配置当前输入法
<ypwong> the 1st and 3rd options shows the same dialog. The 2nd one requires -configtool
<happyaron> ah, you are corrent
<happyaron> correct
<freeflying> happyaron, 赶紧搞好输入法吧, 中英混熟
<freeflying> 混输
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> 慢慢来……
<ypwong> freeflying, use sogou
<ypwong> freeflying, how much did you win from gambling?
<freeflying> ypwong, not a fan, haven't went into any casino yet
<ypwong> freeflying, you should suggest team building
<freeflying> ypwong, we had last night
<ypwong> freeflying, what's the activity?
<freeflying> ypwong, you should have come over last night
<freeflying> ypwong, as UDS, party
<ypwong> tell me and i would come
<ypwong> lol
<freeflying> ypwong, my fault :D
<freeflying> ypwong, lots of old friends here
<ypwong> freeflying, bryan / eric?
<freeflying> ypwong, no, Hugh, kate
<ypwong> why sunpinyin does not show 觉 when i input 'jue'?
<Moon_Cheetah> 有谁去3.9号的麒麟Ubuntu Qt开发公开课？
<ypwong> 最好能錄影
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-07
<Moon_Cheetah> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjgxNzYwMTA0.html    长沙戴维营教育 Qt5 QML 作品，运行平台Mac Windows  Linux  Unix  Linux  android  iOS 。
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
<JackYu> ypwong, pong
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
<JackYu> ypwong, pong
<Wiky> JackYu, 我的qtcreator说qmlviewer not installed。但是我在终端里还是可以打开qmlviewer。你知道是怎么回事吗
<JackYu> Wiky, 配置路径不对吗？有没有试过卸载后重装？
<Wiky> 我试试
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-08
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 有收到 FJ 的 email 吗？
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: ping
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-04
<happyaron> ypwong: https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-qimpanel/pull/29
<FJKong> https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-qimpanel/pull/29
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-05
<Lenky> happyaron, 14.10上差By not providing "FindQt5LinguistTools.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this
<Lenky> 试试15.04
<Lenky> happyaron,,,,https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-qimpanel/tree/fcitx-qimpanel-2.0.0
<happyaron> Lenky: 好的
<happyaron> Lenky: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/199420020/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.fcitx-qimpanel_2.0.0%2B81~ubuntu14.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<happyaron> Lenky: 检查下qt5版本号撒
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-06
<ypwong> jackyu, ping
<ypwong> jackyu, hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-08
<edwardy> 小白使用者能在这里问问题么？
<edwardy> 我系统是用中文的，但是把文件夹全都改成了英文。不过在打开文件管理器后，左边还是有：“最近使用，桌面，回收站，计算机”这4项是中文显示的（桌面文件夹其实是英文名）。看上去中英混合，好纠结，不对称。希望可以改进。谢谢
<cuihao> 那些不是真正的“文件夹”
<cuihao> 得改成英文系统
<edwardy> 。。。不能在中文界面下面显示成英文么，或者把所有文件夹显示成中文，但是实际路径还保持英文就好了，感觉这块是ubuntu一直存在的问题啊
<edwardy> 另外为什么麒麟的中文界面字体那么难看？我在网上搜了半天，终于折腾成其他的中文字体了
<edwardy> 还有一个反馈的就是：那个优客助手，在那个字体设置界面，我全部替换成中文字体以后，在连上网以后右上角不是有个半透明黑色的提示么，那个提示的中文字体就会很难看，不是我在游客助手里面设置的文泉驿微米黑，但是在助手中把字体全改回默认的，然后再/etc/fonts/conf.avail/69-lang***这个文件设置成文泉驿微米黑后，就一切都是文泉
<edwardy> 驿了。
<edwardy> 在来个反馈吧^_^：使用deb安装包安装的软件，不会出现在左边条里面，也不会出现在桌面上面，这点很郁闷，要在左上角搜索以后才能拖。我是小白啊，又是上网搜。。。这点不人性啊
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-03-12
<flyingbird> 额，大家下午好，新人报道
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-03-08
<fsfdsfdxcxzc> afs
<fsfdsfdxcxzc> anyone here?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-03-10
<handsome_feng> bug: #1663477
<ubot5> bug 1663477 in Ubuntu "[FFe] UKUI desktop environment" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663477
<jackyu> handsome_feng, 一般是 bug#1663477
<jackyu> 好像没有冒号
<handsome_feng> 额，后面机器人显示出来就可以了，一些没想起什么格式。。
<handsome_feng> 一下
<jackyu> 好像有冒号才是对的。。。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2018-03-08
<Sumuze1987> 有人吗。。。
<handsome_feng> Sumuze1987: 嗨
